# My latest - 1947 Motorship



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is my latest build, at last beginning to look like a ship. I began it on the 27th March last, starting with the propeller. It is larger than my normal scale, being built at 20'=1". I quickly adjusted to the larger scale, but the four lifeboats gave me a lot of trouble, but I have got them right now. Completely scratchbuilt. The hull is obeche, plated with paper plates. The winches and ventilators are all made from turned brass. I am about to start the officers accommodation that is only cut out roughly at the moment. I have already made the funnel and it is waiting patiently with the propeller and boats, to be fitted later.
Getting a lot of pleasure from this one. Very unpopular subject amongst ship model builders though, Napoleonic kit models winning hands down in the popularity stakes.
Bob


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Bob,
It's looking great! I look forward to updates on the advance. I am busy trying to wring a couple of hours each weekend for my plastic kits!!!
Rgds. 
Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Dave,
This one is fast moving towards completion now and has taken much longer than usual. It is the 249th since I started counting in October '92.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I like it very much!


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Shipbuilder, you are without doubt a master. A beautiful creation.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thank you,
Judging by the views of the image, this one is more popular than most that I build. Maybe its because its bigger than usual. Yesterday, I was working on the display case, today the carrying case. I like to break up the work between heavy and fine. 
Bob


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

These are many of the ships that I sailed on, very nostalgic.
Can't wait to see the finished model. Will you be selling it?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Miniature shipbuilding is a lifetime hobby with me, carried on before, during and after my entire working life at sea. Mostly, I just build what I feel like, but this one is a private commission, built to specific order. Rather larger than my usual scale, but once I sorted the lifeboats out, there have been no other problems. 

If you click on 
Miniature Merchant Ships
below, you will be able to see many more that I have built recently, both sail and powered vessels.

Bob


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

An excellent model in the making Bob. I really wish I had that level of skill, and patience, to be able to do something like that.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
Patience is something that I have very little of! People often tell me they build kits because they haven't the time or patience to scratchbuild. When I ask them how long it takes to build a kit, the reply is usually in months or even years. I like to get the job up-and-running in the first couple of days, usually completing within a month. Neither do I work on them all the time. Three days of the week, I work very hard on them, but the other four days, as and when I feel like it.
I am surprised at the interest that has been shown in this one. Usually, there is only a small number who even bother to look at the images.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Completed the display case today, so now I can go back to the ship.
Bob


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

Fantastic model Bob. Can't wait to see the finished thing. Is the model of the Moss Hutchinson vessel Memphis?
Regards,
John C.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
Yes, that is the one. I always thought it was Moss Hutchison, but recently seen it as Moss Hutchinson in various books and other places. Lloyds registers say Hutchison, so I suppose that is the correct spelling - can anyone confirm this?
Bob


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

Bob,
I think you will find that the correct name for the Company is Moss Hutchinson Line. Their head office was in Martins Bank Building, Water Street, Liverpool - the same building that Bibby Line had their head office. 
Regards John C.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
It is very odd that Lloyds Registers going back years and years list it as Hutchison. Same in Sea Breezes, Ships in Focus etc. The first time I saw it as Hutchinson was a couple of weeks ago in the Ian Allan books. Then I started seeing Hutchinson in other publications. I wonder if it has generally become accepted as Hutchison just because it is marginally easier to pronounce?

Years ago, I remember Furness Withy deck cadet getting in big trouble because he addressed a letter to Furnace Withy! (Jester) 
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Done some more on it now and it is beginning to look like the original. I am quite surprised at the interest shown in this one. My beautiful BI KENYA, sold in London about three weeks ago leaving me with a miserable profit of £2.66 per hour! My best ones invariably "fall on stoney ground" but others of the "rank & file" often seem to be more appreciated!

Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

The world is a strange place 'eh Bob. 2.66, make you wonder some times.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I think the main problem these days is that most of the general public just cannot tell the difference between a detailed ship model and those mass-produced ones that are purely decorative and not always all that accurate either. Interest in the sea has declined seriously here in Britain and looking at the "transport" shelves of bookshops, it is mostly cars, buses, trucks, trains and aircraft, although you may have the odd one on TITANIC and CUTTY SARK, the subjects of which are thoroughly exhausted for the likes of me.

Indeed, few people in Britain, can distinguish between a boat and a ship any more. A discussion has been running here on Nostalgia demonstrating this lamentable fact. I am not trying to revive it and would not take part anyway, but it still amazes me how such a basic distinction between boat and ship can be so difficult to grasp by people who are interested in the subject enough to be here in the first place!

It still puzzles me why this current model has attracted so much interest (according to the picture viewing figures and the referrals from here to my website).

Bob


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Bob its a lovely model so far and I know it will be as good as your others. £2.66 an hour puts you in the same income bracket as an Indonesian boy making trainers but he has less worry.
Honestly though I would think more members are becoming aware of your wonderful work which is why you have more people on your thread.........................

Unless they really just want to know about your mice!

Nice job

Don


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Don,
They aren't all the £2.66 disaster that the KENYA was. The low prices have been from the London auctions for the past couple of years. I think the thing that put auction buyers off now is that they get stung for a further 20% on top of the hammer price as buyer's commission. Consequently, I have now discontinued auctions across the board.

Mice:
Now catching only one a day (or should I say the middle of the night. 

Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Further to the above, look at this. I built it in 32 hours, wanting to do something simple. It shows HMS CARCASS, stuck in the ice during a failed attempt to find the Northwest Passage (With midshipman Nelson aboard). It was made specially for a Nelson auction in London, but was declared unsuitable as no-one would be interested in such a tiny ship as CARCASS. It was sidelined into a normal maritime sale because I didn't want to be stuck with the expense of getting it sent back. It sold for £780! and after all deductions, I was left with £15.03 per hour profit. It was my greatest ever success story - The hull was 3 inches long!

I am not a business and the only reason I sell them is because I make so many, we wouldn't have room to keep them all. The present model is Nr. 249 since I started counting on leaving the sea in October '92!

Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Coming down the straight towards completion now. Maybe a week to ten days.
Bob


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Bob,
I really like the detail on the winches! The awning frame makes it come alive.
Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks, the awning spars were a pain in the neck though. They are made of stretched copper wire. Just a few more left to do over the docking bridge. Winches were OK, all turned from brass and made quite quickly. Still need to make warping winch for down aft.
Bob


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

*1947 motor ship*

Bob, let me repeat an earlier comment :you are an inspiration to us all:


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

Bob, Great model and a reflection of true skills. I "dabble" at making models and enjoy restoring, rather than scratch building.
Currently restoring a model of an east Coast sailing barge, which is fascinating and helps to use up much of my time at home.
You are an inspiration.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
It is nearly finished now and so far has taken just over 100 hours, including the construction of the display case & carrying case. 
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I finished it a few days ago, but forgot to put a picture on. Here it is.
Bob


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

*my latest-1947 motorship*

Superb model, specially the windlass and cargo winches
well done Bob.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Super job Bob. Looks lovely now she is finished. No sea and glass case for this one?

Don


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thnaks Don,
No sea, but there is a display case. They photograph better outside the case though.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Just lovely Bob! Whats next for your ship yard?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Jerome,

I am catching up on writing now and lying low on models. Grown weary of them often going for less than half of minimum wage and then having the income tax take their cut of what is left! Will soon run out of space, so have to slow down. I think that KENYA was the "straw that broke the camel's back!"

Click on Minitaure Merchant Ships below for further info.

Best wishes
Bob


----------

